# Quality Spirit



## tanker (May 26, 2004)

QUALITY SPIRIT Ch/Tk built Nieuve Noord NL 1968 gt 1397,is under italian flag
of Adortemar . the pic is in sept.2004 at Genoa discharging vegetable oils.


----------

